# What's on the Thanksgiving Dinner Menu?



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

My wife and I are having 20-25 people over for Thanksgiving dinner. Pretty traditional, but very casual. Too many people to be formal.

What are your dinner plans?

We're having:
2 Turkeys, 1-30# and 1-15#
Mashed potatoes
Traditional stuffing 
Cornbread and chirizo dressing
String bean casserole
Candied yams
Brussel sprouts
Creamed spinach
And I am sure a few other things.

Do any of you do something different for Thanksgiving?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

1- Fried Turkey/cajun flavored
1- Ham on the smoker
1- Rib Roast on the smoker
candied yams
stuffing
Green bean casserole
bacon, onion, cream cheese stuffed pickled japs
mashed taters
ceaser salad
pecan pie
2- Pumpkin cheesecake's with a choco-bourbon sauce and whipped cream
Alaskan smoked porter
Lots of cigars
and some whiskey


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Headin' to my bro & Sis in-laws in CT.
I believe we are having the traditional belly filling goodies.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

PSSSSST Sam bring the knob creek and bookers! :tu Damn I have to get my whiskey from a "French wanna be kid"


livwire68 said:


> 1- Fried Turkey/cajun flavored
> 1- Ham on the smoker
> 1- Rib Roast on the smoker
> candied yams
> ...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Turkey at my son-in-laws moms house. Cigars and football for dessert!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

thinkin' about smokin' a turkey on the grill.:tu


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

My Mom does all the cooking - has for as long as I've been alive.

She makes a mac and cheese that is out of this world (I think it is Martha Stewart's recipe) and jalapeno dressing. Other than that it is pretty much the usual fare...but there is nothing wrong with that!:tu

I will have to take plenty of cigars for all the moochers that will be there.


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

My little brother and I figured out the menu this morning. We figured this oughtta' be just enough for five people and one begging dog. :r It's become a tradition ever since he hit high school that he and I, being two developing foodies, do all the shopping, prep, and cooking, and then leave the dishes for everyone else.

The Breakfast: Homemade cinnamon rolls and coffee

The Salad: "Lemon-Butter Cabbage Slaw" (grandma's recipe = amazing)

The Soup: Creamy acorn squash

The Rolls: (store-bought) Kroger pre-rise and bake honey rolls

The Veggies: Balsamic-marinated sauté of yellow squash, zucchini, onions, and red peppers

The Veggies, part II: Grilled sweet corn

The Potatoes: Roasted new potatoes with tarragon-sage cream sauce

The Turkey: 14# using Alton Brown's recipe from "Good Eats: Romancing the Bird"

The Desert: Frozen coffee-chocolate cream pie (my own creation muwahahaha!)

The Desert, part II: Cranberry cobbler thanks to grandma 

The Post-Desert: Fire in firepit out back, I'm bringing my humi home for dad and me, marshmallows for grandma, mom, and bro, dad's getting some Knob Creek for the two of us, coffee and hot chocolate all around, and a homemade dog-approved cookie for Maxie. 




Oh, and if you'd like any of the recipes, just PM me!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

CSmith said:


> My little brother and I figured out the menu this morning. We figured this oughtta' be just enough for five people and one begging dog. :r It's become a tradition ever since he hit high school that he and I, being two developing foodies, do all the shopping, prep, and cooking, and then leave the dishes for everyone else.
> 
> The Breakfast: Homemade cinnamon rolls and coffee
> 
> ...


Do you have room for 1 more person? That menu is great!!! But the best is the last part...smokes, Knob Creek and sittin with your family around the fire pit...that is great.:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

All the usual stuff, but the most important....

Sauerkraut and Sausage. It's are Merland, Eas Balmer thang hon!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

APPETIZERS
Wide assortment of cheeses, pepperoni and crackers 
Pate
Cocktail wieners
Veggies and dip
Onion dip and chips


DINNER
Turkey (brined the night before)
Mashed Potatoes
Stuffing
Both homemade and out of the can cranberry sauce
Green Bean Casserole
Glazed carrots


DESSERT
Homemade Apple Pie
Homemade Pumpkin Pie


BEVERAGES
Wine (both red and white)
Heineken
Spirits (everything from whiskey to tequila) 



Oh yeah, football of course....and a cigar if I can sneak one in :tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Free range turkey that was walking around last week this time:chk


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Free range turkey that was walking around last week this time:chk


mmm, that is gonna be some tender turkey :dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> PSSSSST Sam bring the knob creek and bookers! :tu Damn I have to get my whiskey from a "French wanna be kid"


hahaha See you better Respect son! i got what you want 
Look up Blantons and Booker's... tell me what interest's you the most.
only the best for this occasion:ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm going to the Cowboys game, so probably beer, hot dogs, and cigars.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Fried turkey, stuffing, mashed potatos, and lot's of beer.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no idea, first TG at the inlaws 

I'm interested to see if this side of the family can bring it

Thanksgiving is my favorite meal of the year bar none


----------

